# Antiques, Collectibles and Old Stuff from Back in the Day Thread



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2014)

Let's share any antiques, collectibles, or old stuff we saved ourselves, inherited or picked up at a garage sale or flea market.  I don't have anything valuable, but here's some of my old stuff.  

Cobalt and Clear Glass Bowl...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2014)

Teapot...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2014)

Old German Beer Steins...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2014)

All my stuff is in Florida. I have quite a lot of collectibiles. Will have to find this thread after October.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2014)

Old Bronze Viking Ship...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze. That bronze ship is really nice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Pappy, it was my husband's fathers ship and is marked Tron Art, Denmark.  Looking forward to seeing some of your collectibles!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2014)

One sold on EBay, in 2013 for $202.00. Looks like early 1900s was when they were made. I know you would never sell it, but thought you might be interested in value. Pappy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

I saw it on Ebay in 2001, the seller was The Antiquarium, and the first bid was $295, don't know if they ever sold it, I didn't follow the auction.  I probably would sell it for a decent price, but don't want to work at it.  My husband wouldn't sell it for less that $300, with the buyer paying all shipping costs, etc.


----------

